# Pre-existing medical conditions blah!



## Nyadach (Sep 17, 2011)

As some of you know, am doing a lil 45mile bike race...which is tomorrow. Trainings been going well, bloods being held well over distances like it, all looks good.

Anyhow, got an email off the organisers now saying the following...and this is after they've accepted the entrance fee, and also given me the timing chip and race number for the bike etc:

_"Entrants should have no known pre-existing medical conditions that could be exacerbated by strenuous cycling."_

Is it just me or are these lot now all of a sudden now trying to boot me out the race a few hours before it? So do I own up and tell them and pretty much get removed. Or as I'm now planning to do just say screw them, I haven't got a problem and turn up and race like every other normal person which I am.

I am pretty annoyed at how late this message came, and probably even more  annoyed as it's pretty much being directed at diabetics which has ticked me off even more so.


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2011)

Nyadach hi I just wanted to wish you good luck tomorrow and I share your frustrations on this one x


----------



## Nyadach (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks Steff  Will let you know how things go tomorrow, race starts at 7am so best get some sleep before my frustration on the email annoys me...which it will anyhow if only to ride harder!


----------



## Copepod (Sep 17, 2011)

As long as you know how to manage a 45 mile bike ride, then your type 1 diabetes is not going to be "exacerbated by strenuous cycling". So, you should be able to compete within the rules.
Have a good ride and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sounds like an insurance rider that someone forgot to include. I've done things in the past where I had to keep quiet. Hope it goes well and don't take any unecessary risks ! 

Rob


----------



## Ergates (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd never tell organisers in a situation like that, otherwise you'll sometimes get situations like we've all heard of, such as someone in a gym being told they can't use the rowing machines because they're diabetic.  (Steve Redgrave anyone?)

Copepod has the right of it, I think.


----------



## Nyadach (Sep 18, 2011)

All done, pretty good time I think but won't know till all times are in tomorrow. BG pretty solid all along with waking at 5.6, and breakfast at first stop (long slow start between feeding and starting sadly) which got it up to 14.4, but after that BG was nice and solid with 8.8, 8.0, 8.2 through the race.

I went with screw them, I don't have a problem and I will manage it fine and everything went to plan. As Copepod says, we manage things everyday and know how to handle ourselves... actually we probably handle what's going on with us better than what others know what's going on with them. And I'm with Rob on this typical 'Elf and Safety' insurance silliness I guess. Although I did get a raised eyebrow at the finishing line from the staff from my GP


----------



## trophywench (Sep 18, 2011)

Pah ! to the staff from your GP, is what i think of that ....

Don't think it was aimed at any health condition personally, cos you could get some plank who had a suspected heart attack yesterday, discharged themselves from A&E and did the race.

I think meself they did it to cover that group known to me as 'Complete Blithering Idiots' - and that certainly doesn't include me - nor - by what you say on here - you!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 19, 2011)

Well done Nyadach, I have spent half my life trying to teach "normal" people that t1,s can do things that they can !                                              Meet u on top of Latrigg some time


----------



## Ergates (Sep 19, 2011)

Nyadach said:


> All done, pretty good time I think but won't know till all times are in tomorrow. BG pretty solid all along with waking at 5.6, and breakfast at first stop (long slow start between feeding and starting sadly) which got it up to 14.4, but after that BG was nice and solid with 8.8, 8.0, 8.2 through the race.
> 
> I went with screw them, I don't have a problem and I will manage it fine and everything went to plan. As Copepod says, we manage things everyday and know how to handle ourselves... actually we probably handle what's going on with us better than what others know what's going on with them. And I'm with Rob on this typical 'Elf and Safety' insurance silliness I guess. Although I did get a raised eyebrow at the finishing line from the staff from my GP



Yay!!! Well done you!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2011)

Well done Nyadach!


----------



## Nyadach (Sep 22, 2011)

Finally got the results in...not too bad for a first attempt. 36th out of 231 and that includes blood test stops and me trying to stash supplies which fell out at the start for a few mins hehe. So I am quiet pleased with that.


----------

